# Solved: permissions are slow to apply



## anewtech

I have an active directory domain and when I set permissions or add someone to a group it can take up to 20 hrs for the permissions to go into effect. Every other network I have ever worked has been instant I have checked everything I know how to check and am at a loss. Note: even when I force replication it takes quite a while and since the time it takes is so random I can't tell if it helps to force replication. Any ideas?


----------



## Patrickv

I have had this problem before, it can sometime be wat kind of setup you where running. However it most happen when you do this files and folders, for example if you changed permission on a full 500gb hard drive it will take a while 2 update all the permisson of each file and folder in the MFT. but 20 hours that mus be a big drive or something else is going on. It might be your active directorybe corupted


----------



## Fernado10

It will now be getting your settings from the server, as well as applying any domain security polices, proxy settings, group policy settings among other things.

It is applying more settings now and also having to retreive them from the server. There will be slow down.

Edit:

You could try renaming your profile while logged in locally or as another user in c:\documents and settings\username

then log back on. This will recreate the local profile in case there is something corrupt in there


----------



## Elvandil

For my small network, I run gpupdate.exe to update the policies immediately.

(No idea if that has anything to do with your situation or not. )


----------



## Patrickv

Fernado10 said:


> It will now be getting your settings from the server, as well as applying any domain security polices, proxy settings, group policy settings among other things.
> 
> It is applying more settings now and also having to retreive them from the server. There will be slow down.


I find that when logging in through a workstation.l, i would say that it's how you setup your network causes these slow down


----------



## anewtech

Thank you for the suggestions! I do use gpupdate and it doesn't usually help even forcing replication doesn't help. Heres the thing I think I solved it so I will post an update and hopefully help the next guy. I just inherited this network so it has been a learning experience. The domain we are using is a parent of two subdomains, which I already knew, and we eliminated one of those child domains. Now there are two domains each with a primary and secondary domain controller. So I found that when I applied permissions to one of the domain controllers on the parent domain I could authenticate to that controlller and use the permissions instantly but it was the users authenticating to the other controller that would have to wait a day to use the same permissions. I found that there was not a replication connection setup between the two controllers on the parent domain so the domain controller in question would replicate to one of the controllers on the other domain then to the second one on the domain and finnally to the one left on the parent domain. I did setup a replication connection between the two and I feel that is going to solve our problems, of course, now I am getting all kinds of errors so I will get some testing done and hopefully get the errors resolved and let everyone know if that fixed the issue.


----------



## anewtech

Well it apears that the link fixed the issues so I appreciate all your help


----------

